# Recomended Reading.



## Rojack79 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey folks. Just a simple request. Can you help me find any kind of books that have the many different fairy tail characters co-exsisting in the same world? Im trying to get started on at least one of my book ideas and i need some point of reference in order to get a good picture of how to start my story.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 5, 2016)

Shrek


----------



## Gyarachu (Sep 5, 2016)

Terry D said:


> Shrek



I wish there was an 'I strongly recommend this post' button. Shrek is probably _the_​ answer to the question.

_
The Chronicles of Narnia_ may also be somewhat what you're looking for, as Lewis tried to include just about every mythological creature he could think of (to the disgust of his dear friend Tolkien).


----------



## Rojack79 (Sep 6, 2016)

Well shrek is obvious but not quite what i mean. I did not think of narnia as a fairy tail. I see that one as more of a high fantasy story. But now that you mention it narnia does have a very fairy tail like feel to it. Anyway thanks for the post's. I shall look ever closer into these stories and endever further into disecting my own and refining it.


----------



## Makili (Sep 9, 2016)

Neverending story by Michael Ende.


----------



## Rojack79 (Sep 10, 2016)

Wow. I havent seen that movie in years.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 16, 2016)

Rojack79 said:


> Well shrek is obvious but not quite what i mean. I did not think of narnia as a fairy tail. I see that one as more of a high fantasy story. But now that you mention it narnia does have a very fairy tail like feel to it. Anyway thanks for the post's. I shall look ever closer into these stories and endever further into disecting my own and refining it.



Why not? That movie has dozens of fairy tale characters, spanning a wide range of cultures and mythologies, co-existing in a functional, multi-faceted world. Yes, it's done in a comedic vein, but it could easily be viewed more dramatically. I think it's the best example of what you are looking for, if I'm understanding your question correctly.


----------

